# Post Your Shots That "Could Have Been"



## Bert63 (Mar 29, 2020)

Except for the fact that I chopped his wings off, this would have been a decent shot.


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 29, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Except for the fact that I chopped his wings off, this would have been a decent shot.
> 
> View attachment 189489


Still a good shot.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 29, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Except for the fact that I chopped his wings off...


It can still fly


----------



## ethanz (Mar 29, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Except for the fact that I chopped his wings off


It is illegal to kill an eagle, is it also illegal to chop their wings off?


----------



## brad-man (Mar 29, 2020)

ethanz said:


> It is illegal to kill an eagle, is it also illegal to chop their wings off?


Yup, just like shark finning...


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 30, 2020)

If so, unfortunately, I'm a serial offender.


----------



## brad-man (Mar 30, 2020)

They're best with Louisiana Hot Sauce


----------



## Del Paso (Mar 30, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> If so, unfortunately, I'm a serial offender.
> 
> View attachment 189503


What did you use for chopping, an axe, perhaps?
The best ones are made in Sweden...


----------



## ethanz (Mar 30, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> If so, unfortunately, I'm a serial offender.



I think we all are. They are such amazing and fast flying creatures. With a long lens it is hard to keep them in frame.


----------



## ethanz (Mar 30, 2020)

Del Paso said:


> The best ones are made in Sweden...


I think the best ones are made in Rockford, IL...


----------



## Bert63 (Mar 30, 2020)

ethanz said:


> I think we all are. They are such amazing and fast flying creatures. With a long lens it is hard to keep them in frame.




Oh I don't limit myself to moving targets. I'm equally good at chopping the feet off stationary ones as well. Granted, I was timing the fly-by and joust, but you'd think I could have been aware enough to include a set of feet or a perch for the heron.

Oh no.


----------



## SteveC (Mar 31, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Oh I don't limit myself to moving targets. I'm equally good at chopping the feet off stationary ones as well. Granted, I was timing the fly-by and joust, but you'd think I could have been aware enough to include a set of feet or a perch for the heron.
> 
> Oh no.
> 
> View attachment 189516



At least you didn't cause telephone poles to sprout from their heads.


----------



## ISv (Mar 31, 2020)

Bert63 said:


> Oh I don't limit myself to moving targets. I'm equally good at chopping the feet off stationary ones as well. Granted, I was timing the fly-by and joust, but you'd think I could have been aware enough to include a set of feet or a perch for the heron.
> 
> Oh no.
> 
> View attachment 189516



Huh: tell me! Sometimes I'm lucky to see at least the head (in the second photo I had no choice: it's in preserved area and you go only on the marked paths, there was no angle to see the entire bird). BTW I understand what Steve means with this new topic but it's not the only the way you can miss a good photo.


----------



## ethanz (Mar 31, 2020)

I don't think the second one is a bad angle or crop.


----------



## Del Paso (Mar 31, 2020)

ethanz said:


> I think the best ones are made in Rockford, IL...


Estwing?
I far prefer Gransfors Bruks, Wetterlings, Hult's Bruks...


----------



## ethanz (Mar 31, 2020)

Del Paso said:


> Estwing?
> I far prefer Gransfors Bruks, Wetterlings, Hult's Bruks...



Yes, Estwing. Which was actually started by a Swede. 
To each their own


----------

